# Electrical question



## k_t (Jun 20, 2008)

How can I determine how much equipment I can run from a regular outlet?

For example, I currently have a 46" lcd, onkyo 606, mfw-15, always running in conjunction with either a panasonic BD-35 or xbox 360 or Dishnet network Vip 722. They are all running through an APC H15.

I don't think this is too much at the moment because my APC isn't complaining, but I'm adding a second MFW and I'm thinking that could become too much? 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

You should be fine adding a second MFW. I have a plasma, bulky stereo amp, two subs, plus a bunch of goodies and I have never seen it pull more than a few amps.

...I did plug a space heater into the outlet bank once...I think its a 1500W heater maybe...amp readout was like 14A.


----------



## k_t (Jun 20, 2008)

That's good news. Thanks keenween!


----------

